# Please help -- weight gain with Cytomel



## Hypoman

Hi All,

I added 5 mcgs of Cytomel to my regular 125 mcgs of Synthroid a little over three months ago. In that time, I have gained *15 pounds*! I have been the same weight for four years prior to this, and all of a sudden, I'm up 15. I haven't changed my eating habits, nor my exercise routine drastically enough to warrant this change. I just got new labs done to see what is going on, but this weight gain is extremely discouraging and frustrating -- especially because I had read that Cytomel would likely help with weight loss.

Has anyone experienced weight gain with Cytomel? I can't think for the life of me what else it would be, because I haven't changed anything else. I'm hoping this is mostly water weight, but needless to say, I want it off.

If it is the Cytomel, is it safe to stop taking it cold turkey?

Any insight is greatly appreciated.

Best,

Hypoman


----------



## Lovlkn

Hi Hypoman,

Could you please post the labs with ranges that you had run.

I agree with you - you should not be gaining weight. When I started Cytomel I did not lose weight - I simply began feeling better so weightloss is not always a side effect of being on Cytomel.


----------



## Hypoman

Thanks Lovlkn -- I'll post the labs as soon as I get the results. I seemed to feel better, with more energy, when the Cytomel was added, but the weight gain is puzzling.


----------



## Hypoman

Okay, here are the lab results:

TSH: 2.57 (0.40 - 4.50)
FT3: 3.3 (2.3 - 4.2)
FT4: 1.3 (0.8 - 1.8)

These results are confusing - my numbers seem worse since starting the Cytomel.

With these results, my doctor has decided to increase my Synthroid to 137 mcgs and my Cytomel to 5mcgs twice a day. Is this a logical step? I'm always nervous on an increase, and I really don't want to gain any more weight. Is it that time... is it time to try Armour?

Please help!

Hypoman


----------



## Andros

Your doc should have had you come in in about 6 to 8 weeks to run FREE T3. Sounds to me like you are way over due for a bump up on the Cytomel but only the proper test would prove that out.

3 months is a long time w/o labs when the patient is first started on Cytomel (T3.)


----------



## Hypoman

Andros said:


> Your doc should have had you come in in about 6 to 8 weeks to run FREE T3. Sounds to me like you are way over due for a bump up on the Cytomel but only the proper test would prove that out.
> 
> 3 months is a long time w/o labs when the patient is first started on Cytomel (T3.)


I agree Andros. He's bumped me up now, on both the Cytomel and the Synthroid.

Would now be a good time to experiment with Armour? I hear such great things, and my body has now been somewhat accustomed to receiving T3.


----------



## Lovlkn

> He's bumped me up now, on both the Cytomel and the Synthroid


Hmmm, I would never increase both at the same time.

My experience was when I added Cytomel I had to lower my Levothyroxine so increasing both with a mid range FT-4 and mid range FT-3 seems a bit aggressive.

If it were me I would pick one or the other and not do both with out a 6 week lab first. Cytomel is faster acting so a lab could be done sooner.

If you choose to add the cytomel space it out at least 6 hours from the 1st dose. I had alot of issues adding cytomel at first and could only tolerate a 5mcg pill broken in 4 pieces and taken throughout the day. Over time my body adjusted and I now take 2 , 5mcg pills and another 1/2. If you experience anxiety with your increase you might try eating something with it or splitting the pill and easing into it.


----------



## bigfoot

Have you had any testosterone testing done at all? I say this because, long story short, I am on testosterone treatment. I constantly felt bloated and just as you described, almost as if I was carrying around extra water weight. We started an aromatase inhibitor ("AI") to control the elevated E2 Estradiol levels... and all of sudden the bloated feeling is gone and weight is more steady.

It might be worth looking into. Sex hormones and thyroid (along with plenty of other things) are closely connected. They should run total testosterone, free testosterone, SHBG, and E2 estradiol. If they do discover low testosterone, the next step should be addressing "why" before starting any potential treatment.

The Armour might not be a bad idea long-term if you discover that you can tolerate a little more Cytomel. Just be careful, as the stuff (T3) is like jet fuel. Low 'n' slow with the increases. If your pulse stays about 100 while you're just sitting around, it might be time to throttle back a little bit.


----------



## Hypoman

Thanks for the responses. Good idea about checking the testosterone levels. I haven't had that done in a while. I'll also ask my doctor about the necessity of upping both meds -- seems like overkill to me. I can't help but blame the Cytomel for the unexplained weight gain, because it's the only thing that's changed. I almost want to stop it for a bit and see if I feel better. Everyone tells me that I should lose weight with Cytomel -- so I have no idea what to think.

My preference is to up the Synthroid and drop the Cytomel for a bit -- after speaking with the doctor of course.

Can you stop Cytomel "cold turkey" without issue?


----------



## bigfoot

Since the half-life of T3 is only only a couple of days' time at most, it would not take long at all to clear from your system. That being said, I'd consult with the doc before changing anything. I agree with everyone else -- I'd try to change just one thing at a time if you can. Otherwise it can be maddening trying to figure out what change did exactly what.


----------



## Hypoman

Interesting update -- so I stopped the T3, and increased the Synthroid to 137 mcgs. Five pounds literally fell off in the first week. Obviously the T3 was doing something unusual for me in that regard. I don't feel bloated and "full" all the time anymore. I wonder why that happened with me, as I've heard T3 should help in the weight department?

Unfortunately, the aches and pains - especially in the joints - are starting to come back. It's maddening trying to figure out what to do. The only thing I haven't tried is Armour. That's probably my next experiment.


----------



## Andros

A lot of folks cannot tolerate the Cytomel. I had to resort to that for over a year when Armour was off the market and I did not do well................................at all.

So, looking into the future, maybe dessicated porcine thyroid would be the key for you!


----------



## jenny v

I couldn't tolerate Cytomel either--any more than 7.5mcg made me crazy, jittery and anxious.


----------



## Hypoman

I am going to ask for Armour next visit. My doctor has been very hesitant to give it to me. Not sure why. Clearly the other options haven't worked too well. I think my doctor is worried about the transition, and me not doing well on the desiccated medication. I feel like it's time to experiment -- I'll never know if I don't try.

Has anyone had a particularly bad experience switching from Synthroid to Armour?


----------



## lacey

I hated Synthroid. I felt lousy and it gave me nodules on my thyroid. Switched to Armour. Still don't have the numbers where I want them, but felling a whole lot better.


----------



## lacey

Sorry about the typo. * feeling *a whole lot better!!


----------



## visc

lacey said:


> I hated Synthroid. I felt lousy and it gave me nodules on my thyroid. Switched to Armour. Still don't have the numbers where I want them, but felling a whole lot better.


Damnit now you got me concerned! I don't believe Synthroid did that to you... Your just unlucky ;-P

@Hypoman The weight gain seems normal if your BMI before you started was around 20. I'm 6'2" and when I started Synthroid I weighed ~160lb, now ~178lb. What you "should" be doing is making sure your drinking enough water. A simple test is to pee into a clear or white cup and compare it to a urine color chart. <- people think their hydrated when they pee into the toilet but forget the fact it dilutes. I feel much better drinking 2-3 liters of water a day, thats without exercise and inside ac all day.


----------



## earlyapex

Hypoman said:


> Has anyone had a particularly bad experience switching from Synthroid to Armour?


I never did well on armour.


----------



## Dolly

Cytomel was good for my energy level, but that was in the beginning. After a few months, my symptoms, including the fatigue, started returning full-force. Started Armour yesterday, and hoping that it will be the ticket to give me some relief.


----------



## Hypoman

My doctor agreed to start me on Armour next week. I've been looking at the conversion charts, and there seems to be some disagreement over dose levels.

If I'm taking 125mcgs of Synthroid now, what would the equivalent Armour dose be? Thanks!


----------



## jenny v

I switched from 125mcg of Synthroid to 90mg of Armour, but it turns out that was a little too low for me. I have done dose increases 1/4 grain (which I think is 30mg?) at a time and I'm up to 135mg now and sticking with it.


----------



## Hypoman

So, looks like I'm making the switch to Armour!

The doctor told me to stop my 125 mcgs of Synthroid, and start on 30mg of Armour for one week -- then check in and see how I'm doing.

Does that seem like a smart way to switch? How often do you increase?

Thanks!


----------



## Hypoman

I should also ask -- is it correct to start on a low dose of Armour and titrate up, even if you're already on a high dose of Synthroid? Won't that cause hypo side effects due to being under-medicated?


----------



## Lovlkn

30 mg of Armour does not sound like enough. How soon will your doc do labs?

Body aches are usually from being under medicated.


----------



## Hypoman

Sounds like she's starting me on 30mgs, then upping me every 1 or 2 weeks by 1/2 a grain until I reach my equivalent Synthroid dose -- then do labs.

I'm just wondering if it would be better to start at the equivalent dose, or something a little higher? I don't want to crash.


----------



## jenny v

I think that's a smart plan! You're obviously going to need more than 30mg, but I think upping it slowly over a few weeks until you reach the equivalent of Synthroid you are on is good. My doc switched me from 125mcg of Synthroid to 90mg of Armour and then waited 8 weeks to re-do my labs and I went pretty darn hypo in that time; we've increased by 1/4 grain every 6-8 weeks since then and I'm now stable on 135mg.


----------



## Hypoman

Thanks for your response. My only question is should I start a little higher -- like 60mgs? I'm really worried about crashing and going Hypo.


----------



## Dolly

Hypoman, I am no expert, but like you, I have been on Cytomel (I was on 75 mcgs Synthroid and 10 mcgs Cytomel (5 mcgs twice a day)). I was told to start on 30mgs Armour and DID crash. BIG TIME. 3 days of feeling like death was more than enough for me. Since I knew that my body never had any hyper symptoms on Cytomel, even when I would occasionally increase my dose, I decided to start taking one 60 mg tablet of Armour in the morning and one in the afternoon. I have been on this dose for over a week now, and I feel fabulous. My puffiness is gone, my energy is great, and I have had no hyper symptoms. I intend to stay at this dose until my Endo appt July 3.

Now, I will say this. I did this against the advice of members on the board here. But, I know how my body does with T3 and I was not willing to spend 6 weeks until my next appointment feeling like crap. I think that since you already know how your body reacts to T3, ask your doc for an immediate increase if you feel crappy. Just make sure to watch for hyper symptoms. My general thought is that the starting low and working up is mostly important for people who have never tried T3 at all.


----------



## bigfoot

1 grain of Armour (or Nature-Throid) = 60 mg = 38mcg T4 + 9.5 mcg T3.

Since T3 is roughly four times as equivalent as T4... 9.5 of T3 x 4 factor = ~38 mcg 'equivalent' conversion.

38 mcg of T4 + 38 mcg 'equivalent' T3 = about 76 mcg of T4.

You will be doing *half* of that if you start at 30 mg (aka 1/2 grain). This means you will be getting roughly equivalent to 38 mcg, when your body has been used to 125 mcg of Synthroid (T4 only). I would get in your doctor's good graces and have a contingency plan if possible for increasing sooner -- that is, if you feel the need to.


----------

